# Anyone use BOLBITIS HETEROCLITA ?



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi STS 1OO,

Actually there seem to be at least two species of Bolbitis heteroclita.

Bolbitis heteroclita 'Difformis' - sometimes 'Short Form' or 'Mini'
Bolbitis heteroclita 'Cuspidata' - sometimes 'Micro'

I grow B. heteroclita 'Difformis' and have for a little over a year. For the first eight months the rhizomes just sat there attached to the stone. The original leaves became brownish, possibly with diatoms but unlikely since diatoms were not anywhere else in the tank and I keep several Otocinclus in there at all times; I think I got 3 new leaves over that eight month period. Then about 4 months ago I noticed the new leaves sprouting along original rhizome and new rhizome growth with new leaves. It was doing well enough last month that I was able to take a small portion for our club auction.

The Bolbitis is in my 45 gallon tall (24" deep) with CO2, EI dosing, and a 1X96 watt AH Supply Power Compact kit. There are taller plants above the Bolbitis (Nymphoides sp 'Taiwan') so the plants do not get the full intensity of the lamp.

Current tank conditions are: PH = 6.6; dKH = 3.0; dGH = 9.0

Here is the picture I promised; please note the length of the leaves. My Bolbitis heudelotii grew leaves almost 20" long in this same tank.


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

PM "gordonrichards" he is selling some of this right now and probably can tell you anything you like about it.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree with Seattle Aquarist but I have 'Cuspidata'. Its super slow and only put on a inch of rhizome over the course of a year with very few new leaves. Honestly, i think its a better Vivarium/terrestrial plant and just survives underwater instead of thrives.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you all for the great input. I'll wait for the picture Seattle 

Statue, thanks for the heads up. I saw some on the SnS and that's what prompted me to ask about the plant. I've got a 5G Fluval Spec V ...my first "nano" tank, so I'm pretty much all ears for anything "micro" lol. 

Chad, that's useful information. You seem to be verifying some of Seattle's observations. It also sounds like this plant is one of those plants that you would want to place fully grown (or large amounts of it) in your tank rather than planting a rizome or two and waiting for it to fill out. (if at all place it in the tank to begin with)


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, I had good luck getting longer rhizomes emergent. I grew mine submergent for about a year and only got an inch so I converted them to emergent and they put on 2-3" in a year. Now they are back in the tank but only for a month so they still have emergent leaves and quite frankly, look like crap, while the emergent leaves melt off and the submerged ones start to come back on.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the one sold in the tube at Petsmart. It was developing lots of plantlets at the tips of the leaves but nothing was doing well. I pulled the main plant off the wood intending to toss it out this week and saw there was a new pinnate frond rather than the trilobed ones I had been seeing. It is back in the tank but where there is more water movement [and probably CO2] and less light. We shall see how it does.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Heres another good thread on it...

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...394-bolbitis-heteroclita-cuspidata-micro.html


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi STS 1OO,

Picture added as promised.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the updates everyone!

Seattle - appreciate the picture

Though I think I will pass on the plant, I only found out bc of your help so thanks for that.


----------

